# Honey bees preferentially consume freshly-stored pollen



## karenarnett (Mar 25, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Honey bees preferentially consume freshly-stored pollen


Old post, I know, but I would like to know how to remove the beebread that has become excess. Short of cutting out that comb and pitching it into the compost, I am clueless as to how to access it in a way that it could be used for human consumption. I've tried several approaches to removing the beebread from the comb. Nothing has worked so far.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

karenarnett said:


> Old post, I know, but I would like to know how to remove the beebread that has become excess. Short of cutting out that comb and pitching it into the compost, I am clueless as to how to access it in a way that it could be used for human consumption. I've tried several approaches to removing the beebread from the comb. Nothing has worked so far.


I reported on the subject repeatedly.
Like here:








Human consumption pollen vs bee bread


I have been wanting to eat pollen for awhile now and realised I had some combs of bee bread left over from queen rearing in the freezer. I have been eating a chunk of this comb each day but I was just wondering is there less or more human health benefit to eating the bread or to eating pollen?




www.beesource.com


----------



## karenarnett (Mar 25, 2012)

GregV said:


> I reported on the subject repeatedly.
> Like here:
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ! Thanks for the info, though I have a few more questions now. I commented on that thread, if you'd care to read and respond.


----------

